# Chips Scuffs & Dings



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Are Chips scuffs and dings a detailers area? Or do you guys use the smart repair boys to do it then get on with the detailing?

Reason i ask is i think i am conver after many year of abusing paintwork :newbie: sorry so have 2 cars with more supermarket scars than is good and want to get them sorted before i become a detailing beginner and ONR convert (no hose) 

SO who do you reconmend for scuffs and chips and dings in south wales ideally cardiff?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. You'll need a Smart repair/chips away guy to attend to your dings. I haven't got any particular recommendations though I'm afraid, could only suggest you google and make some calls. 

As for scuffs it depends on the severity whether a Detailer can correct. Generally, if you can feel it with your fingernail then it needs paint, although a Detail can often vastly improve these sort of marks.

What are the cars out of interest?


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Black Astra (55) and Black Tigra (57) Do you have premises in cardiff or are you mobile?

I would really wnat reconmendation for smart repairs guys some are incredibly good others are monkeys with franchised van...... I might have pop and see an old colleague who works at J&J and see who they use.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if you want it done properly then i wouldnt go down the SMART repair route , find a decent bodyshop and get it painted .as you say its finding the right person/company that can do the quality work, not amateurs .
i know a few good bodyshops and tend to advise going down that route first then get the detail done , all you do then is maintain the results


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

The Tig has 2 bumper scuffs that i hoped would polish out and ding in an arch from someones door ARGH.... Anyone reconmend a body shop? Evans halshaw on penarth road are utterly useless and wont use them anymore Might try J&J but in these lean times dont really want to splash it where i dont need to.... Was hoping you Pro's had dealt with some local guys that you could reconmend.

I'll try the nail test when she gets home tonight.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

where are you living ?


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardiff near J32 What i really want is bopth brought up to a high standard that i can then maintain hopefully using ONR or similar.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

theres a bodyshop in barry called autopro go down there and see what they can do , tell simon you know me , hes on hols atm give it a week or so


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

Cool I'll see if i can pop down there next week (will simon be back by then?) I am hoping the Tig wont need too much £££ as it doesnt get used an awful lot anymore.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not sure if hes gone for 1or 2 weeks, ill see if i can find out


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

IS this the one Unit 7, Cardiff Road, Barry, CF63 2PQ 01446 700066 If so I'll ring next wek and check if he is in


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yep was there this week , ive just sent him a text so see what he replies.
hes just phoned me you can call him now if you like 
07967 988 143


----------

